# Lieblingstrails am Lago



## Snake (19. September 2001)

Welches sind Eure Lieblingstrails am Gardasee?

Altissimo hoch ist mein absoluter Liebling in Sachen Uphill (auch wenn es sehr viel Asphalt ist).  

Der Sentiero 601 ist geil und die Tour vom Tremalzo über Passo Nota, Rochetta bis Pregasina (früher dann noch bis Riva über die alte Ponale)    

Als Einstiegsrunde ist und bleibt natürlich auch Mt. Brione die Nr. 1 (wobei ich die eher gemässigte Abfahrt an der Hinterseite bevorzuge) 

Welche Touren sind Eure Lieblinge?????


----------



## Carsten (20. September 2001)

Der Mörderdownhill durch´s Val die Tovo. Beschrieben auf www.schymik.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferraristi (26. September 2001)

Hi zusammen,

also einer meiner Lieblinge ist ein sicherlich ganz unbekannter. Ich war im Sommer in Limone und habe meine Touren deshalb alle von der Tremosine-Hochebene aus gestartet. Durchs Valle di Bondo kommt man leicht an den Passo Nota, und von da aus gibts ja bekanntlich die Möglichkeiten hoch zum Tremalzo, die absolut geniale Traumtrailstrecke bis Pregasina oder eben die dritte, nicht weit verbreitete Alternative, nämlich wieder runter nach Vesio (Tremosine), und zwar am Corna Vecchia vorbei. Die Strecke ist ja sowas von genial, unglaublich "flow"-mäßig zu fahren, nicht beinhart, einfach zum genießen. Man fährt zwischendrin durch fünf Felstunnels, unglaublich perfekt zu fahrende lange Kurvenkombinationen sind dazwischen, da lacht das Herz einfach. Weiter unten wirds dann allerdings Lago-08/15-mäßig, aber alleine die erste Hälfte lohnt schon jeden Aufstieg.

MfG
Ferraristi


----------



## Carsten (26. September 2001)

so ein Geheimtipp ist das nimmer, da gig sogar schon 2 mal der Marathon runter. 
Ich bin den Trail schon 97 efahren und 99 noch mal..ist aber echt schön


----------



## Ferraristi (26. September 2001)

Jau, welchen Trail kann man am Lago schon noch ernsthaft als Geheimtipp bezeichnen 
Aber es ist doch einer der unbekannteren, der a bisserl Abseits von Tremalzo & Co. liegt aber nicht minder reizvoll ist. Ich empfehle ihn jedenfalls jedem, der in dem Gebiet ist!
Kennst Du den Uphill vom Bike-Xtreme-Race hoch zum Tremalzo-Tunnel (über Rif. del Garda)? Der ist eklig, zieht sich wie Wrigley's Extra, aber dafür hat man dann ja genug Belohnung bei der Abfahrt... *g*


----------



## marco (27. September 2001)

am Idrosee. Der Oberhammer.  
Die Beschreibung: http://www.bike-board.de/bike/gardasee/cocca.htm

marco


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Februar 2002)

Mein absoluter Lieblingstrail geht erstmal Tremalzo normal bis Passo Guil und dann rechts runter den 117er. Ein super Waldweg mit engen Spitzkehren. Der Weg geht dann über in den 101er, recht steil, lt. Moser bis zu 34%, so ein Naturpflasterweg. Am Ende steht ein nettes Wirtshaus ganz allein am Waldrand, wo man sich stärken kann, bevor man in Limone wieder ins Rentnergetümmel stößt. Dann muß man leider mit der Fähre zurück nach Riva oder Torbole (ca. 20.000 Lire incl. Radl).  Auch beschrieben im Moser in der Tour Valle Signol als Variante.
Echt geil!
Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## Fubbes (11. Februar 2002)

Hier werden aber alte Threads ausgegraben  

Ich bin den Weg 117 letzten Sommer als Ausklang meiner Alpentour gefahren (auf Empfehlung von Marco, hallo auch  ).
Das obere Stück ist echt heftig und nichts zum entspannen. Wir haben da viel geschoben. Das Pflaster nach Limone dürfte wirklich 35% Gefälle haben. Das muss man mal erlebt haben   Bei Regen nicht fahrbar, vermutlich.

Daniel


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Februar 2002)

Mir ist da noch was eingefallen für die Hoppel-Freunde: Bei der San Giovanni Tour auf dem Downhill beim Kreuz (erster Lago Blick) einfach geradeaus weiter den Karrenweg. Ist ein hoppeliger Naturpflasterweg, aber komplett fahrbar mit einigen schönen Kurven, man kommt dann wieder in Arco raus. Der Moser meint, das sei ein Rüttelmonster, ich find´s aber nicht so krass. Was in dem Gebiet auch ein Traum ist, ist der sog. Sentiero dei Russi, der geht zwar nicht bergab und  ist nicht schwer, aber einfach schön und easy zu fahren und absolut menschenleer.
Viel Spaß


----------



## Carsten (12. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pfadfinderin _
> * Mir ist da noch was eingefallen für die Hoppel-Freunde: Bei der San Giovanni Tour auf dem Downhill beim Kreuz (erster Lago Blick) einfach geradeaus weiter den Karrenweg. Ist ein hoppeliger Naturpflasterweg, aber komplett fahrbar mit einigen schönen Kurven, man kommt dann wieder in Arco raus...
> 
> Genau den Trail habe ich oben schon gemeint:  Val die Tovo , mit Foto vom verblockten Trail. Ist echt genial das Ding!!
> ...


----------



## pat (14. Februar 2002)

601! von ganz oben bis nach torbole hinunter, fast 2'000 hm und 14 km downhill. und gegen unten immer heftiger, jajaah, ne doppelbrücke mit viel weg ist manchmal schon was tolles! schon X mal gemacht, immer noch der beste trail, den ich kenne!  

sentiero della pace: auch gut. oben im schützengraben ein paar kurze aber recht anspruchsvolle passagen. unten speed. unsere traditionelle einfahrtour.

sentiero 632: nicht schlecht, aber ausser dem steilabrutsch zur strasse, der laut moser unfahrbar sein soll, nicht wirklich interessant.

unser geheimfavorit: (weiss nicht, obs wirklich so geheim ist, habs mir aus mehreren moser-alternativ-routen zusammengeschustert, hab aber auf dem trail noch nie jemanden gesehen) vom tremalzopass - passo nota - corna vecchia - dalco - limone. kilometerweise super singletraildownhill!! etwas wilder und abgelegener als der 601.  

kleine spritztouren für den abend: 
brione: standardweg an der festung vorbei, oben an der steilküste, ist verboten, verbaut und gesperrt! nicht mehr lohnend und teuer, wenn man nicht schnell genug ist.
von ganz oben, direkt hinter dem sendeturm geht ein empfehlenswerter trail gerade den wald runter und anschliessend den olivenhain hinab, immer wieder eine kleine strasse querend. 
bastione: direkt über den dächern von riva, schreibt moser so schön. den felsenweg hinunter ohne einen fuss abzusetzen ist auch nicht ganz ohne. dies zwei-, dreimal, bis man den trail kennt und dann mitten in der nacht, mit stirnlampe und den halogen vorne dran. das ultimative erlebnis! kniehohe stufen, die am tag noch ganz unscheinbar schienen, bekommen eine ganz neue dimension, weil das was dahinter liegt, immer so schön im dunkeln liegt. ein bisschen dran glauben und einfach fahren ist manchmal ganz hilfreich. und anschliessend zur belohnung ein grosses eis und einen espresso im flora!  

falls jemand gerne freeride / downhillorientiert am lago biken möchte und ein paar infos möchte, kann er mich gerne anmailen (umgekehrt natürlich auch, bin auch an weiteren tips interessiert).

gruss pat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (20. Februar 2002)

Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder vom Val Piana (so hieß die Tour im ersten Moser), oder auch Val Singol. Schöne Tour, mit dem Auto nach Limone und von dort hoch die Piazzale Angelini (dort, wo der Marathon runter ging, schön wenn alle Steine aus der Spur gefahren sind!) , zum Passo Nota und zurück durchs "Tälchen". Von rechts kommt dann irgenwo der Dalco hinzu. Der Karrenweg ist echt atemberaubend. Man weiß garnicht, was man machen soll: fahren oder fotografieren...


----------



## Enrgy (20. Februar 2002)

Und das näxte:


----------



## Enrgy (20. Februar 2002)

Nun sind wir bald unten und die Bremsen glühn...


----------



## Fubbes (20. Februar 2002)

Diese Bilder sind gemein. Sie erinnern mich an meine letzte Alpenüberquerung, bei der wir diesen Weg durch das Val Singol am Ende runter sind.
Nun wird mir schmerzlich bewusst, dass ich es kaum erwarten kann, bis es das nächste mal in die Berge geht.


----------



## spOOky fish (20. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Enrgy _
> *Nun sind wir bald unten und die Bremsen glühn... *



ich kann Enrgys Grafiken nicht sehen (tote links) carstens stellt sich dagegen in voller pracht auf meinem bildschirm dar. was mach ich flasch (tm)? irgendwas an den einstellungen?


----------



## Ferraristi (21. Februar 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde mal interessieren, wer von euch schon mal Dalco gefahren ist...könnt ihr vielleicht davon berichten? Oder gibts sogar Fotos? Ich bin im letzten Sommer leider nicht dazu gekommen, außerdem war ich nach dem Text im Moser-Guide schon ein bisschen abgeschreckt. Wie ist es dort wirklich?  

Gruß,
Ferraristi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (21. Februar 2002)

Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, welche von den beiden die "schlimmere" Abfahrt hatte: Val Pura oder Dalco

In einer Beschreibung hieß es bei Moser: zentimetergenaues Aufsetzen der Reifen ist erforderlich, um kurz danach noch die Kurve zu erwischen und irgendwas mit Holzbalken, über die man rübermüsste (wobei nur noch einer zu benutzen ist, da die anderen morsch sind) oder so ähnlich. Hörte sich ziemlich haarsträubend an und ich vermute mal, dass das Beschreibung von Val Pura war.

Ich bin die "etwas" harmlosere Variante gefahren, Dalco. Leichte Auffahrt von Limone hoch, aber dann, ich glaube heftigeres hatte ich bislang kaum. Man fühlt sich, als wenn man durch einen Graben runterschliddert, wo eine Mure abgegangen war. Absolut heftiges Geröll und derbe Steilheit, von Fahren kann man kaum sprechen. Hatte das damals mit meinem XC Bike gemacht, meine damalige Freundin (heute Ehefrau ) ist glücklicherweise mit meinem Freund wieder umgekehrt. 

Mit einem Freerider macht die Strecke wahrscheinlich tierischen Bock!!


----------



## Snake (21. Februar 2002)

noch mal ich: Energy, echt geile Bilder, hast Du noch mehr?? (lechz, hechel)


----------



## Enrgy (21. Februar 2002)

Ja, aber noch nicht eingescannt. Muß ich mich mal drangeben, den Scanner zu installieren. Das Wochenende soll ja verregnen (Mist, und heut den ganzen Tag Sonne und man verschwendet seine Zeit hier auffe Arbeit, na wenigstens im Forum stöbern...), da wollt ich mal drangehn. Hab von meinen 10 Lagourlauben  haufenweise Bilder, meistens Landschaft. Man könnt ja mal ne Galerie aufmachen, nur mit Lagopics. Schau mir auch gern die Alpen-X Bilder an, die so im Netz rumgeistern.
Nach den ganzen Urlauben (teilweise 2x pro Jahr 2 Wochen) ist mir etwas der Reiz abhanden gekommen. Man ist dann schon fast jede Tour mehrmals gefahren und braucht auf den "Standards" keine Karte mehr. Doch letztes und dieses Jahr war/ist nix mit Lago, und nu werd ich schon langsam kribbelig. Dalco wollt ich mir 98 mal anschauen, bin aber dummerweise eine Abfahrt zu früh links ins Val Singol runter (Geschoben natürlich) und durfte später feststellen, daß Moser diesen Weg als "absolut zu meiden" angegeben hat. War ein ausgesetzter Zick-Zack-Pfad, ca 30-50cm breit. Fahren ging nicht, aber wenigstens war die Aussicht beim Schieben genial. Genau gegenüber vom Passo Rochetta. Ist auf meinem mittleren Bild der grüne Gegenhang, der in der Sonne liegt. Mit etwas Glück erkennt man auch den Pfad. Hab mich auf den Rochetta-Touren schon immer gefragt, was das für ne Piste ist. Und da wußt ichs dann...


----------



## Ferraristi (21. Februar 2002)

Also Val Pura bin ich selber gefahren, das war teilweise wirklich schwierig, aber so gut wie durchgehend fahrbar (aber trotzdem hats mich zweimal hingelegt, mit nem Hardtail übrigens  ). Etwa in der Mitte kommt an einer Stelle eine Serpentine, und direkt danach geht es kurz extrem steil (36% laut Moser) über gröbstes Geröll - da hat dann der Spaß aufgehört und ich hab geschoben. Aber 50m weiter und mit etwas Überwindung lief es dann bis runter nach Limone.  Das Problem ist immer, dass man weit und breit der einzige Idiot ist, der sowas macht  

Deine Beschreibung aus dem Moser (mit den Holzbalken) *ist* die über Dalco, und das soll eben nochmal härter sein als Val Pura - ergo kannst Du stolz auf dich sein, dass Du lebend runtergekommen bist!

MfG
Ferraristi


----------



## Fubbes (21. Februar 2002)

@spooky
Bin nun von zu Hause im Forum und hab da ähnliche Probleme. Ich sehe nur die Bilder von Energy, aber nicht das von Carsten. Auf der Arbeit kam alles in voller Pracht. An den Benutzereinstellungen im Forum kann es nicht liegen, da ich als derselbe User drin bin und auch denselben Browser (Mozilla) verwende.


----------



## Carsten (21. Februar 2002)

also, ich sehe alle Bilder, egal von wem


----------



## Snake (22. Februar 2002)

Nach Deiner Beschreibung nach, bin ich eher Val Pura gefahren und nicht Dalco. Schade, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht gemeldet hätte, wäre ich ein Held 

Ich fand die Abfahrt mit 36% Geröll schon ziemlich heftig, aber Sprünge mit zentimetergenauem Aufsetzen auf der Kante, das wüsste ich, dass ich das gemacht hätte. Wahrscheinlich könnte ich dann heute nicht mehr diese Tastatur bedienen. 

@energy: Respekt! 10 x am Lago, ich habe es bislang auf 6x geschafft, ich versuche mal ein paar Bilder einzuscannen und hier reinzustellen.


----------



## Enrgy (22. Februar 2002)

Moin Leutz!
Hab da von auf dalco.de ein paar Pics von dem Trail gefunden. War ja selbst (leider?!) noch nicht direkt vor Ort. Also diese Stufe würd ich im Leben nicht runterfahrn und hätts auch früher (in den wilden Zeiten) nicht probiert. Meine Bikes sahen nämlich immer genauso aus wie das auf dem Bild: Trotz sattel runter ncoh vieel zuwenig Beinfreiheit, und überschlagen hab ich mich in den Schotter nur einmal am Lago, direkt am 1. Tag meines 1. Urlaubs auf dem Brione. Seitdem war ich gewarnt/geheilt vom Übermut...


----------



## Enrgy (22. Februar 2002)

Hier die wohl ominöse Stufe, viel werden sagen, das sei harmlos. Doch ich denke, wenn man bergab schaut und die nächste Spitzkehre vorm Abgrund folgt, relativiert sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad wieder. Ist halt doch was anderes, als über nen selbstgebauten Hügel mit 100m Auslauf zu springen. Hier ist der Auslauf dann senkrecht


----------



## pat (22. Februar 2002)

@ ferraristi

bin dalco zweimal gefahren, sept. 00 und sept. 01. (haben übrigens eine absolut lohnende spezialvariante vom tremalzopass runter über passo nota und corna vecchia und dann über die wasserscheide rüber richtung dalco runter. siehe moser band 12, route 7, alternativroute 1.)

der obere teil bis zur apl dalco sind tolle, speedige singeltrails durch unterholz.   schmaler weg, erde und kies, dazwischen immer wieder felsrücken und stufen, einfach vole kanne drüber und linie behalten.  
wenn du dann an der alp dalco die wiese überquert hast und anschliessend wieder runter fährst, fängt dann der teil an, der ja so berühmt-berüchtigt ist. 
gemäss schildern wäre der weg gesperrt, wegen bergsturz. wenn dann reinkommst, siehtst dass eine ganze menge runtergefallen sein muss. du musst unter etwas dubiosen felsen eine geröllhalde queren und dann immer so am rechten rand entlang runter. steine, geröll, absätze und halt etwas steil. beim zweiten mal wars noch ein bisschen übler. einmal durch, damit mans gemacht hat und weiss, wie das so ist; dann hat mans aber gesehen, finde ich mittlerweile. sind aber nur wenige hundert meter, dann wirds wieder ziviler. noch etwas in tiefem schotter herumdriften und bald steht man am beginn einer kopfsteinpflasterstrasse richtung limone (die letzten 50 m vor der strasse waren herbst 01 verschüttet, mure) geht aber gut aussenrum. 

fazit: die tour, wie wir sie gemacht haben, ist absolut top. über die paar hundert ganz extremen meter lässt sich streiten, ob das noch spass macht. der rest ist aber im vergleich zu andern lagotouren immer noch anspruchsvoll und macht extrem spass. die "steinschlaggeröllhaldenpassage" lässt sich ja via val pura umfahren.

gruss pat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Februar 2002)

Hey Leute,
Ihr seid ja echt alle supergut! Lt. Moser kann man Dalco ja nicht mal schieben, weil´s dafür ja angeblich zu schmal ist! Soll ich´s doch mal probieren, oder ist das etwas lebensmüde? Welche Moser Tour ist Val Pura? Wo geht´s da runter?

Viele Grüße 
P.S. Die Bilder sind wirklich gemein, aber ich schau sie trotzdem gerne immer wieder an. Ich hab da zwar auch schon Bilder bzw. Video gemacht, aber die Steilheit ist da nicht so gut rausgekommen. Was aber gut aussieht, das ist in Zeitlupe der 101er, wie es einen da durchschüttelt!


----------



## Biketaz (1. März 2002)

hallo alle zusammen,

gibts im moser guide gardasee auch etwas weniger heftige touren???? ich fahr mit meine frau seit 1 jahr mtb. wir haben zwar gemeinsam einen der bikeride kurse gemacht, aber sie ist immer noch um klassen vorsichtiger und unsicherer als ich, was die technik angeht. um die ausdauerleistung mach ich mir da weniger sorgen, aber bei den bildern frage ich mich echt, ob ich im september am gardasee überhaupt irgendwelche trails finde, auf denen ich mich auch mit ihr runter wagen kann?? kann mir da jemand auskunft geben? 


ach ja, kennt jemand speziell die gegend um den ledrosee?? da ist nämlich unser quartier.

biketaz


----------



## Enrgy (1. März 2002)

Klar gibts harmlosere Touren. Das sind ja auch die absoluten Kracher. Entweder supersteil oder aber heftigste Karrenwege. Oder (ganz schlimm) beides zusammen. Kann dazu nur sagen, lieber einmal zuviel abgestiegen als zuwenig. Auch wenn man nicht gleich in eine Schlucht fällt, so kommt man doch immer mit gröberem Gestein in Berührung, und das tut weh! Am Ledrosee ist man natürlich was ab vom Schuß. Um da mal Richtung Altissimo oder Malcesine zu fahren, kannste dich schon ins Auto setzen. Emfehlenswert für Anfänger ist auch das Gebiet hinter Arco (Muß ja nicht Bocca di Tovo sein!), Monte Casale oder Tennosee. Oder im Süden die Touren am Valvestino-Stausee. Bergauf Straße (sehr wenig Autos), runter normale Schotterpisten (ohne Stufen).
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Biketaz (1. März 2002)

ja das ging ja flott. Danke erstmal.
klingt gut. wie komme ich denn an diese touren?? moser oder andere bücher, oder gibt es da unten ausgeschilderte touren bzw. tourenkarten?

biketaz


----------



## Enrgy (1. März 2002)

Wenn ihr vorhabt, öfter dorthin zu fahren, kauft euch die beiden Moser-Guides. Kosten zwar glaub ich so zusammen 30 (keine Ahnung mehr, schon solange her), aber das sind die besten Touren und auch das beste Material. Da braucht man keine Karte. Nur der Tacho sollte genau gehn. Ich hab mich bis jetzt erst einmal verfahren, nd das ist auf einen Fehler im Guide zurückzuführen. Die Angaben sind zT. auf 10m genau, und wenn das Gelände unübersichtlich ist, denkt man schon mal, das stimmt nicht. Doch es sind ja auch noch 50m bis zur nächsten Abzweigung, und siehe da, dann ist sie auch erst in 50m!!HAb mir mal aus Spaß 2 andere Guides am Lago gekauf (glaub von Kerschbaumer) die sind lange nicht so genau.


----------



## Biketaz (1. März 2002)

supergeil, danke. das werd ich dann berücksichtigen. unsere tachos sind auf jeden fall ok für sowas. meine frau hat den cm 212 und ich nen hac4. da lohnt sich dann auch noch der bikeguide. die 30  machen dann den kohl auch nicht mehr fett. (hab grade meine frau mal richtig mit bikeklamotten und nem anständigen bikerucksack ausgerüstet). da haste ganz schön viel zwiebeln im portomonaie. 


biketaz


----------



## dave (2. März 2002)

Super Thread!

Wir wollen im Mai - nach dem Festival - zum Garda.
Aber ich kenn' mich dort überhaupt nicht aus. 
Wenn ihr noch mehr technische, FR-orientierte Strecken kennt, dann postet sie bitte. Egal ob Geheimtipp oder nicht, für mich ist sowieso alles neu 
Nur her damit! 

Gibt es am Garda eigentlich eine BMX- oder BikerX-Strecke? 
Ich meine im WWW einmal Festival-Fotos davon gesehen zu haben. 
Weiß jemand etwas davon?


----------



## Snake (4. März 2002)

Moin,

wenn Du am Ledrosee Quartier bezogen hast, dann hast Du schon mal einen genialen Badesee vor der Tür, vielleicht im Mai noch ein bisschen kühl, aber sonst ok.

Tourenmäßig kann ich Dir nicht viel dazu sagen, wir haben bislang nur eine einzige Tour vom Ledrosee aus gemacht und die hatte eine dermaßene steile Rampe, dass irgendwann das Herz uns n Vogel gezeigt hat, so hat es gepocht!  

Von da aus kommst Du aber recht gut zum Tremalzo-Pass. Wie meine Vorredner bereits gesagt haben, hol Dir die beiden Moser-Führer, teuer aber echt gut!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. März 2002)

Hi Biketaz,
geh´ doch in Arco mal ins Fremdenverkehrbüro (in der Nähe vom Cafe Centrale, da gibts leckere Toasts) und hol Dir da die Karte fürs Mountainbiken. Da sind auch Touren beschrieben und die Karte ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Wenn Du dann nicht damit zurechtkommst, hat´s gegenüber vom Fremdenverkehrsbüro ein Radgeschäft (auch Moser), wo Du die Guides kaufen kannst. Als ich das erste Mal am Gardasee war, dachte ich, da kann man ja überhaupt nicht radfahren, höchstens schieben oder auf Asphalt; aber man lernt schnell. Die klassísche Tremalsoabfahrt ist auch nicht so schwer, Du mußt nur mit dem Auto bis hinter den Tunnel zum Ledrosee oder nach Pregasina fahren. Vom Ledrossee gibts 1001 Möglichkeiten zum Tremalzo bzw. Passo Rocchetta zu fahren; die Abfahrt ist echt zucker!
Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat (4. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von dave _
> *Super Thread!
> 
> Wir wollen im Mai - nach dem Festival - zum Garda.
> ...



hi dave

wenn du gedenkst, künftig regelmässig an den lago zu fahren, kann ich dir den kauf der beiden moser führer empfehlen (moser bike guide, band 11 und 12, Gardasee 1 und 2, 2. auflage). kosten zwar was, sind aber gut und umfassend. bekommt man vor ort, z.b. in mehreren shops in riva.
die je 50 touren (plus bis zu 4 alternativen pro tour) sind nach schönheit (geschmackssache), konditioneller und technischer schwierigkeit benotet. wenns technisch eine sechs (von sechs) ist, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass dir beim runterfahren mit sicherheit nicht langweilig wird.  
folgende touren kann ich besonders empfehlen:
moser 11, gardasee 1, nord und ost:
- nr. 5: monte brione: kleine lohnende spritztour; panoramaweg vorne an der felswand gesperrt und verbaut, nicht mehr lohnend und teuer! hinten runter auch gut, diverse kleine varianten.
- nr.. 39. altissimo-trails: die klassiker: sentiero della pace, sent. 601, sent. 632. s.d.p. ist absolut top, hast vielleicht schon mal bilder gesehen, ist der welcher durch die alten schützengräben verläuft. 601 ist der klassiker schlechthin, pflicht für jeden freerider. 632 ist der leichteste, auch ok, die andern sind besser.
moser 11, gardasee 2, west:
- nr. 6, bastione: super feierabendtour, direkt über riva. kurz. der felsenweg zur bastione hinunter ist nicht ohne.
- nr. 7, alternativroute 1: tremalzo mit dalco kombiniert. super schotterabfahrt, dann kurz hoch, super singletrails im wald und ab alp dalco DAS testpiece am lago: sent: 111. der schwerste. der extremteil kann über das val pura umfahren werden (nr. 17). 
ist auch so superlohnend.   

beschaff dir den moser und fahr meine tourentipps. würd mich interessieren, was andere davon halten. viel spass auf jeden fall, ich kann leider erst am herbst wieder an den lago.  

gruss pat


----------



## pat (4. März 2002)

ach ja, vergessen: dalco ist moser 12, gardasee 2, nr. 35. beschrieb hab ich unter nr. 7 gemacht.

gruss pat


----------



## Snake (4. März 2002)

Hy Pat,

dass die alte Rennstrecke am Brione runter verbaut und teuer ist, hatte ich auch gehört. Letztes Jahr war von Carabineries nichts zu sehen. Auch, dass überall Holzbalken drin sein sollen, habe ich nicht gesehen, nur oben am Bunker, weiter unten aber nicht.

Bist Du die Strecke runtergefahren und weißt darüber was Neueres? 

...im übrigen ist der Berg teilweise Naturschutzgebiet...trotzdem geiler kleiner Trail!


----------



## dave (4. März 2002)

Der Moser scheint ja echt top zu sein!
Zum Glück kann ich den Guide von nem Bekannten ausleihen 
Sobald ich ihn in den Fingern habe, werde ich schon einmal alle vorgeschlagenen Touren auf dem Papier entlangfahren und einen verzweifelten Blick zum Kalender werfen. 

@pat: Danke für die detaillierten Hinweise! 
Wir werden deine Trails auf jeden Fall einmal näher unter die Lupe nehmen 
Eure Garda-Pics sehen übrigens echt lecker aus! Schön viel Gestein - da wird sich meine neue Federgabel freuen 


@snake: Ich war letzten August einmal dort und habe mir den Trail angeschaut. Glaube mich zu erinnern, dass die Stufen aber tatsächlich überwiegend aus neuen Holzbalken waren. Die berüchtigte Brione-Stufe habe ich übrigens nicht gefunden. 
Was die Carabineries  angeht ...
Eine Bekannte ist letzten Sommer fast täglich mit ihrer Truppe dort runtergefahren. Sie war ganz baff, als ich ihr erzählte, dass der Weg gesperrt sei! Scheint sich keiner Beschwert zu haben. Oder waren sie einfach zu schnell???

Ach ja, bevor es Verwirrung gibt ... 
Ich kenne mich wirklich nicht aus am Garda. Die Brione-Abfahrt hatte ich mir halt kurz vor der Heimreise am Ende unseres AlpenX angeschaut.


----------



## pat (4. März 2002)

hi snake

ja, schon verdammt schade, war ne geile strecke.   bin sie im mai 2000 zum letzten mal gefahren, war super. als ich ende september 2000 wieder auftauche, war baustelle, fahrverbot und oben beim bunker und halb unten je so ein verd... tor mit gitter eingebaut, so dass man mit bike fast nicht durchkommt. der trail war "fussgängergerecht" mit holzstämmen aufgebaut, geht zum fahren schon ist aber nicht besonders toll. 
letztes jahr dasselbe, sind dann dort gar nicht mehr gefahren.

eigentlich war der brione ja seit jahren naturschutzgebiet und fahrverbot. das wurde aber nicht durchgesetzt. ein bisschen biken wär also schon gegangen, halt nicht übertreiben, damit man nicht aneckt.
hab mich letztes jahr umgehört: leider gab es so schlaumeier, die den brione raufgeshuttelt sind und dann regelrechte dh-rennen den trail hinunter veranstaltet haben. das muss ja probs geben!!! zusätzlich bietet der trail besonders am abend eine super aussicht auf den see, entsprechend beliebt ist der trail bei fussgängern. natürlich gabs dann ein paar unfälle zwischen bikern und fussgängern und fertig wars mit biken!!!  

die trails hinten runter sind auch nicht soo schlecht, kennst du die? oder der felsenweg an der bastione ist auch eine alternative.

gruss pat


----------



## Enrgy (4. März 2002)

Daß da die Leutz mit ihren 20Kg-Bikes mit Pickup rauf sind hab ich schon vor vielen Jahren gesehn. Hat dann wohl überhand genommen. Die "Brione-Stufe" ist meines Wissens im untersten Teil die 45° Treppenstufen. Hab da immer Spuren gesehen, aber nie geglaubt, daß man da runterfahren kann. Bis ichs dann von 2 Fully-Fahrern vorgemacht bekam. Wär aber nix für mein HT gewesen, hattense auch Verständnis für! Ich hab erwidert, daß ich ja mal mit meinem Rad da raufhüpfen kann, danach stands dann 1:1!

Die Moser-Guides würd ich mir auf jeden Fall schon vorher kaufen, dannkann man in Ruhe daheim planen und ja noch ein paar Fragen posten. Bin gerne bereit Auskunft zu geben und poste auch gern noch ein paar Pics von den Routen (Damit ihr alle noch mehr sabbert!!!  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (4. März 2002)

..es macht doch immer wieder Spass mit anderen Bikern über Trails, die man schon selber runtergeschreddert ist, zu talken. 

@dave: Bin diesen Trail zuletzt 1999 gefahren. Damals gab es die Brione-Stufe noch. Irgendwo zwischendrin ist eine Stufe (die letzte einer in den Fels gehauenen Treppe), die so hoch ist, dass man mit dem Kettenblatt aufsetzt, wenn man nicht springt. Da ich mittlerweile verheiratet bin und meine Frau nicht aus einem Streckverband anlächeln will, steige ich an so heftigen Stellen eher ab (...obwohl die Sache vielleicht wieder anders aussieht, wenn ich mir einen Freerider hole ).

Wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall schon mal viel Spaß am Lago! Solltest Du noch weitere Tipps brauchen, z.B. gute Essmöglichkeiten, dann meld Dich (Bild unten: Pizzeria in Torbole, Objekt: gieriger Freund mit Calzone)

@pat: Fahrverbotsschilder haben wir letztes Jahr vergeblich gesucht, halt nur die Holzbalken gesehen. Von unserer Behausung in Torbole haben wir auch kaum Biker gesehen, die die Strecke runter sind. Irgendwie schon klar, dass das mal passieren musste, wenn unsere geliebte Bike-Redaktion dort Ihre Bikes testet und 5 x pro Tag sich raufshuttlen lässt. 

Auf der anderen Bergseite die Strecke gefiel mir fast lieber, da man dort gut Gummi geben kann und so richtig geil durch die ausgewaschenen Kurven heizen kann. Übrigens, ist Dir mal unten aufgefallen, an der Stelle, wo man auf den Teer übergeht, dass dort zwei MTB-Spuren im Asphalt zu sehen sind? Das sind die stummen Zeugen unserer damaligen ersten Brioneabfahrt. Als ich 1994 mit einem Freund darunter kam, hatten sie kurz vor uns anscheinend den Beton frisch gelegt (werde jedesmal dran erinnert...) 

Bastione bin ich auch mehrmals gefahren, heftig hoch und dann nachher heftig wieder runter. Klein, aber gemein! Am schlimmsten fand ich aber bislang Val Pura (wie weiter oben beschrieben). Warst Du schon einmal in der Gegend rund um den Lago di Valvestino?


----------



## Snake (4. März 2002)

Sorry für diese Verwüstung des threads! Habe mich beim Verkleinern des pics etwas dämlich angestellt!

Snake


----------



## Enrgy (4. März 2002)

Entschuldigung angenommen.
Cool, am Lago in Beton verewigt! Kannste in 50 Jahren mit de Enkels hinfahrn und zeigen! (Wat Oppa, nur Einfachbereifung?)

Obwohl, DH-Rennen hab ich selber schon den Brione runter gemacht, allerdings vor 7 Jahren mit Race-HT und Manitou-Gabel. 17 Minuten rauf, 4min30 wieder runter. (Treppen getragen, sonst würds mich nich mehr geben). Damals ging das auch mit solchen Rädern noch. Einmal mußt ich unfreiwillig Stoff geben, weil ich zur Feierabend-Runde kein Werkzeug dabei hatte und mir prompt am Bunker langsam hinten die Luft rausging. HAb dann auch einige Fußgänger gescheucht, die mir entgegen kamen. Tja, alte Sünden. Bin Sept. 2000 das letzte Mal dort gewesen, da wurd der Weg grad renoviert, man konnte noch durch die roten Kunststoff-Netze kriechen. Die Stufen waren schon sehr ausgefahren (Festival etc), klar daß man da was tun muß. Als ich 93 erstmals den Sent. de la Pace gefahren bin, sagte mein kumpel, der Weg wäre 92 frisch renoviert worden (Grade der Einstieg von der Straße aus). 93 war davon nix mehr zu sehn. Und die Bikerzahlen haben dort seitdem ja drastisch zugenommen!


----------



## Ferraristi (4. März 2002)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern auch nur anschließen....der Gardasee bietet Schwierigkeiten in allen Kategorien, man kann ganz locker im flachen um den Ledrosee herumcruisen oder als krassen Gegensatz dazu Dalco fahren. Dazwischen gibt es unendlich viele Abstufungen, von konditionell extrem harten Touren (zB die Auffahrt von Limone zum Tremalzo über die Bike Xtreme-Route / Moser West Tour 25) oder eben technisch an der Grenze des fahrbaren wie zB Dalco (kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen, da ich dort noch nicht runter bin).

Der Moser-Guide ist aber auch von mir absolut zu empfehlen, wenn auch sauteuer, einer kostet rund 30. Ist aber kein Vergleich zu den Führern, die man vor Ort teilweise kostenlos bekommt, die sind wirklich nur äußerst grob und allenfalls zur Übersicht zu empfehlen. Bei meinem ersten Lago-Besuch bin ich mit sowas rumgeeiert, da werden einem natürlich die besten Strecken vorenthalten....der Moser war dann das große Aha-Erlebnis.

Übrigens, es hatte doch jemand nach Val Pura gefragt, die Tour ist im Moser West drin und heißt auch genau so (nr. 17). Die Abfahrt ist schwierig, aber durchaus fahrbar, mit nem Fully mit viel Federweg sogar durchgehend. Für starke Hardtail-Piloten bestimmt auch, ich persönlich bin einmal abgestiegen (weiter oben beschrieben). Ist halt eine Herausforderung, und wenn man unten ist kann man sich nach dem Ritt auf jeden Fall gratulieren. Das nächste Mal probier ich aber sicher mal Dalco aus, einfach zum direkten Vergleich. 

Ferraristi


----------



## pat (5. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Snake _
> *..es macht doch immer wieder Spass mit anderen Bikern über Trails, die man schon selber runtergeschreddert ist, zu talken.
> 
> @dave: Bin diesen Trail zuletzt 1999 gefahren. Damals gab es die Brione-Stufe noch. Irgendwo zwischendrin ist eine Stufe (die letzte einer in den Fels gehauenen Treppe), die so hoch ist, dass man mit dem Kettenblatt aufsetzt, wenn man nicht springt. Da ich mittlerweile verheiratet bin und meine Frau nicht aus einem Streckverband anlächeln will, steige ich an so heftigen Stellen eher ab (...obwohl die Sache vielleicht wieder anders aussieht, wenn ich mir einen Freerider hole ).
> ...



ja, das quasseln über trails ist schon ne geile beschäftigung, man möchte gleich losfahren. leider wird mir morgen ein haufen eisen ausm bein genommen, den ich mir letztes jahr beim freeriden geholt habe. wird also vorerst nichts mit biken.  

jaja, die ominöse stufe am brione. beim ersten mal war ich mit dem cc-hardtail meiner freundin trails anschauen und hab mich gleich voll auf den kessel gelegt.   später hab ich mich gerächt und bin das ding mit dem freerider gleich übersprungen.  

also hinten runter am brione ist toll. du meinst auch diese ausgewaschenen, felsigen rinnen (braungelber fels), alle 30-50 m kreuzt man die strasse. manchmal sind die strassen unterspült, da kann man dann voll rausjumpen in die rinnen runter (vorher anschauen, damit man auch dorthin springt wo die rinne ist  ). übrigens hats dort noch ein paar lustige drops bis zu 2 metern über die terrassen der olivenhaine runter.
wegen der spuren, ich glaub die kenne ich. ich werd beim nächsten mal darauf achten. geil, euer persönliches denkmal am lago! hahaha!
übrigens, warst du mal ganz oben beim sendeturm? links direkt am turm vorbei und dann den wald runter. ist ganz lustig und am schluss bist am einstieg zu den trails hinten runter.
vielleicht geh ich mal dieses jahr nachschauen, wies mittlerweile vorne runter aussieht. vielleicht haben sich die gemüter ja etwas beruhigt. bislang sind die carabinieris offenbar nur ein gerücht, angetroffen scheint sie bislang niemand gehabt zu haben.

übringes, bastione bei nacht ist ultimativ. einen schlauen doppelscheinwerfer und eine stirnlampe für um die kehren schauen brauchst schon, damits spass macht. und den trail kenne ist auch nicht schlecht. adventure live! 
  weil es immer so schön dunkel hinter den stufen ist.  

lago di valvestino kenne ich nicht. hab mir aber soeben moser 12, tour nr. 26 angeschaut. tönt gut, merk ich mir. warst du schon dort? wie ist es?

gruss pat


----------



## Biketaz (5. März 2002)

@pat,

hi, ich bin schon so scharf auf meien ersten gardasee besuch, dass ich es schon bald nicht mehr abwarten kann. Wäre es vielleicht möglich mir mal eine tour aus dem moserguide zu scannen oder zu kopieren, da ich mir den auch kaufen möchte. Wäre aber super wenn ich vorher mal reinschauen könnte wie der aufgebaut ist. Bei mir in der nähe gibts leider keinen shop, bei dem ich mir den mal anschauen kann.

Biketaz


----------



## Snake (5. März 2002)

Brione bei Nacht? Das muss ja geil sein! 

Jo, beim Sendeturm war ich auch schon, ist einfach eine coole kleine Strecke! Für mich als CC 'ler ist maches natürlich voll am Grenzbereich, aber wie gesagt, vielleicht hole ich mir dieses oder nächstes Jahr noch einen leichten Freerider.  

Am Lago di Valvestino war ich bislang selber noch nicht, einfach, weil der zu weit von unserem Startplatz lag. Wir steigen meistens in Torbole ab und fahren 95% der Touren von dort aus los. Bist Du schon mal Altissimo hoch? Die Auffahrt ist schon recht deftig, aber die Abfahrt müsste für Dich als Freerider ja supi sein. 

Schade, dieses Jahr werde ich nur 1 Tag am Lago sein, wenn wir unseren Alpencross beenden.


----------



## pat (5. März 2002)

bastione bei nacht. brione bei nacht ist auch toll, gut zum einstimmen, wenn du noch nicht so viel "nightbike-erfahrung" hast. aber der felsenweg an der bastione in der nacht ist grobkörnig.  

torbole ist die ideale basis zum biken. wir sind jeweils auf dem camping brione, der liegt auch gut. sanitäre anlagen sind i.o., mit ein paar grossen zelten, einem alten bergseil und ein paar blachen lässt sich eine wundertolle zeltstadt bauen.

auf dem altissimo war ich schon mehrmals. aber nie die ganze strecke gefahren, ich gebs ja zu. 2000 hm sind mit einem 18kg-freerider auch ganz schön hoch, nicht?
die trails am altissimo sind weltklasse!!!   601 von ganz oben, 14 km singletrail verteilt auf 2000 höhenmeter! meine absolute lieblingsroute!    für freerider wohl einer der lohnendsten trails in ganz europa!
einsam ists dazu, wir haben noch nie andere biker auf dem trail getroffen. aber ich denke, das war auch zufall.

gruss pat


----------



## Enrgy (5. März 2002)

Zum Valvestino muß man schon 1h Fahrt einkalkulieren (mit dem Auto!).Dafür sind die Touren dort sehr einsam (deswegen fährt man ja schließlich auch in die Berge) und von der Landschaft abwechslungsreicher. Krasser Uphill ist der auf den Monte Pizzocolo, von Toscolano auf Seehöhe bis zum Gipfel. Hab dort längere Schiebepassagen machen müssen, weils mir einfach zu steil war, vor allem, wenn man weiß, wieviel Hm da noch kommen. Zum Glück sehr viel Wald und Schatten. Weiter oben kann man dann wieder fahren. Man kann übrigens ruhig das Bike mit zum Gipfel nehmen (Hochschieben) auch wenns Moser nicht vorsieht. Dort gibts eine kleine Schutzhütte, super Rundsicht vom Gipfelplateau. Runter kann man vom Gipfel die 200m (keine Hm) dann wieder fahren (Trialgrundkenntnisse erforderlich  ).


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. März 2002)

Hi Biketaz,
wenn man die heavy trials nicht alle gleich beim ersten Mal fahren möchte, dann ist die Monte Casale 2 aus dem Moser (Band 11 Tour 36 oder so glaube ich) auch superschön. Wer fit ist, kann bis San Giovanni radeln, aber die Tour ist auch so anstrengend genug. Vom Monte Casale aus hat man eine grandiose Sicht bis Verona bzw. noch ein ganzes Eck weiter und in den Alpenhauptkamm rein.  Als ich da war, hatte das Refugio zu und wir waren ganz alleine da oben, echt traumhaft. Zurück sind wir über die empfohlene Variante Sentiero dei Russi, der ist auch echt klasse. Technisch zwar nicht schwierig, aber einfach ein schöner Waldweg zum geniessen. Man muß sich ja auch nicht bei jeder Tour Sorgen machen müssen, ob man´s überlebt oder nicht. Was auch zu empfehlen ist, auch für Anfänger, ist die Tour Nr. 16 Band 11 (oder so ähnlich) Passo de la Morte. Geht auf der alten Paßstr. Richtung Madonna di Campilio immer an der Schlucht entlang, und dann auf einem schönen Trial zum Bach (Sarca) runter und über ein altes Brücklein. Dann wird ein bißchen anstregend, dafür ist die Abfahrt wieder sehr schön und ganz am Schluß geht´s nocheimal ein paar Meter an der Schlucht entlang! Eine echte Genießertour!
Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (6. März 2002)

Endlich mal einer, der dort auch schon war! Die Tour, die Du beschrieben hast, welche Nr. hat die im Moser-Führer? Kannst Du dort noch eine empfehlen?

Mir war es bislang immer zu weit, aber vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## Enrgy (6. März 2002)

Meinste die Pizzocolo-Tour? Keine Ahnung welche Nr, schon eine 30er glaub ich, weil der Anstieg recht schwer ist. Andere Touren dort: Um den Valvestino-See, die Abfahrt nach Toscolano trifft dann auf die Abfahrt vom Pizzocolo. Oder die Bocca di Cablone Tour von Bondone aus. Fährst am Ledrosee vorbei bis zum Idrossee, dann nach Bondone hoch. Man kommt dann von hinten Richtung Lago und dann wieder zurück zum Idrosee. Sehr schöne Tour, aber auch 2 längere Aufstiege. Auch die Fahrt nach Bondone ist nicht schlecht, kann mans in den Kurven schön knallen lassen (mit dem Auto!!).
Ach ja, Cima di Tignalga ist auch gut, voll die Serpentinenabfahrt auf nem schmalen Trail.
Hab schon länger nicht mehr im Moser geschmökert, weil ich letztes + diese Jahr nicht hinkomme. Langsam packts mich aber wieder. Ich bevorzuge die Routen im Süden/Südwesten, weil man da noch nicht alles kennt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. März 2002)

Hi,
Du schreibst, Du und Deine Frau hättet schonmal einen Fahrtechnikurs gemacht; bei wem und wo und wie war´s? Was habt Ihr gelernt? Würde mich auch interessieren! Hab´ jetzt ein Camp bei Stefan Herrmann gebucht und bin schon sehr gespannt!
Viele Grüße


----------



## Biketaz (7. März 2002)

hi pfadfinderin,
wir waren bei Manfred Stromberg  ( www.bikeride.de ) und haben da den basic I kurs besucht. Es begann mit einstellung des rades und tipps zur sitzposition. Danach haben wir balanceübungen gemacht(extremes langsamfahren, ausweichen, vorausschauend fahren, beim bergabfahren bis zum völligen stillstand bremsen und dann nur noch treten wenn man droht umzufallen). weiterhin slalomfahren, zur bikebeherrschung, richtige kurventechnik, vollbremsung haltung beim downhill fahren usw. Am schluss haben wir dann auch an einer landwehr mit verschiedenen gefällestufen das downhillfahren geübt. waren zwar nur 2.5 m höhenunterschied, aber genau das richtige um sich so nach und nach an seine grenzen zu tasten und festzustellen das es fast keinen abhang gibt den man nicht fahren kann. 

alles in allem hat der fahrkurs echt viel gebracht und selbst wenn man schon ein wenig ahnung hat, lernt man auf jeden fall noch was dazu und lernt fehler zu vermeiden.

Übrigens, viel spass im urlaub.  

gruß

biketaz


----------



## pat (12. März 2002)

hallo allerseits  

dacht mir, um diesen tollen thread wieder zum leben zu erwecken und um ein bisschen in erinnerungen zu schwelgen, stell ich mal ein paar bilder vom lago rein.
leider haben wir nicht viel gescheites an fotomaterial, irgendwie waren wir zu faul zum fotografieren und sind stattdessen mehr gefahren.

gruss pat  


spielen am brione, hinten runter


----------



## pat (12. März 2002)

sorry, pech gehabt. kann die andern fotos (noch) nicht zeigen. überschreiten alle die maximale grösse von 60'000 bytes.  

gruss pat


----------



## Enrgy (12. März 2002)

Na toll! Erst kommen hier 8 Mails bei mir rein daß neue Pics da sind, und dann wars wieder nix. Das erste is wohl am Brione? Muß ich wohl doch mal im Keller kramen und die Pics der letzten 9 Jahre einscannen und den Server hier mal richtig zuposten!!Aber zur Zeit fahr ich lieber als vorm PC zu sitzen!! Mach die Pics doch mit nem Bildbearbeitungstool kleiner!


----------



## pat (25. März 2002)

na also, hab doch noch ein paar fotos gefunden, die nicht zu gross sind (bzw. hab sie z.t. verkleinert).

na dann wollen wir diesem thread mal wieder etwas leben einhauchen.

und soll jetzt keiner pünktchen ********n und erklären, das gehöre in die gallery, gell.

gruss pat   


nochmals brione


----------



## pat (25. März 2002)

bastione, irgendwo auf dem felsenweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat (25. März 2002)

altissimo on top. man trifft sich. jedem seine fahrtrichtung.


----------



## pat (25. März 2002)

altsissimo trails. sentiero 632.


----------



## pat (25. März 2002)

der altissimo fordert seinen tribut. bremsbeläge wechseln.


----------



## pat (25. März 2002)

sentiero 601. "when the adrenaline flows." (warnung des bundesbikeministers: übermässiger adrenalinausstoss kann ihre gesichtszüge verzerren.)  

gruss pat


----------



## dave (25. Mai 2002)

Soderle! Bin jetzt auch endlich einmal am Garda gewesen (10.-18. Mai) 
Zuerst dachten wir schon es würde total ins Wasser fallen.
Aber wir hatten Glück, konnten die Regenklamotten im Schrank lassen und uns
über das täglich besser werdende Wetter freuen.

Sorry Pat, deine Tremalzo-Super-Tour sind wir doch nicht gefahren.
Das Sonnen beim Passo Nota und ein Umweg haben die Tour zu sehr
hinausgezögert, dass wir statt des Dalco durch das Val Pura gefahren sind.
Sonst hätten wir womöglich die letzte Fähre nicht mehr bekommen.

Hier ein Bild einer der Tunnel auf dem Weg vom Passo Nota zum Val Pura





Blick ins Val Pura und auf Limone.





Die Abfahrt duch das Val Pura war echt klasse. 
Es ist ein durchweg flüssig fahrbarer und abwechslungsreicher Single.
Anfangs mit gröberem Geröll, dann mit netten Kehren, ein paar glatten Felsplatten und irgendwann auch lockerem Kies zum driften.
Ich fands auch deshalb so angenehm, weil man nicht andauernd anhalten musste, um sich die verkrampften Hände auszuschütteln.
Manch anderer mag den Trail deshalb vielleicht langweiliger finden, mir hat er aber viel Spass gemacht 





Und mit der letzten Fähre ging's dann zurück nach Riva.


----------



## dave (25. Mai 2002)

Den 601 wollten wir natürlich auch noch fahren. 
@pat: Der Shuttle zum Altissimo war uns mit 17/Person doch zu teuer. 
Sind daher mit den Rädern bis Malga Casina gefahren und dann in den 632 eingestiegen.

Hier der Ausblick während der Auffahrt.






Und hier der 632. Ist ne richtige Rüttelpiste 
Dummerweise waren wir den Weg dann so verfallen, dass wir an der Kreuzung bei der wir zum 601 hätten abbiegen müssen, einfach den vielen Fahrspuren geradeaus gefolgt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (25. Mai 2002)

Der Adrenalina war aber auch ziemlich ruppig.





Und im unteren Stück stieg dann auf den nassen, rutschigen Felspassagen tatsälich auch der Adrenalinpegel.





Zur Belohnung gab's dann aber mal wieder ein wenig Panorama.


----------



## dave (25. Mai 2002)

Den Tremalzo hatten wir uns auch einmal vorgenommen.
Die Sicht hätte allerdings etwas klarer sein können 





Auf der Schotterpiste ist übrigens ganz schön was los! Erst kommen uns sechs Geländewagen entgegen, dann ein 5er BMW aus München *kopfshüttel* und schließlich ne Gruppe Motocrosser.
Dafür hatten wir die Abfahrt durch das Val Fontanine ganz für uns alleine.









Hier noch ein Bild vom Ledro See, Start und Ziel der Tour.


----------



## dave (25. Mai 2002)

Am meisten Spass gemacht haben mir zwei Touren. 
Eine davon war die zu den Pianaura-Trails (Moser Bd.11, Tour 29), ...





... mit dem Stück durch die Kalkgrotte ...





... und einer steilen Variante hinunter nach Moletta. 
Der Abzweig lohnt sich allerdings nicht unbedingt.


----------



## dave (25. Mai 2002)

Die andere Spitzentour ist die zum Rif. Nino Pernici (Moser Bd.3, Tour 32).
Zitat Moser:
"Auffahrt zum Rifugio über gute, weitgehend noch aspahltierte Wege. 
Dann herrlicher Trial-Pfad, abenteuerlich am freihen Steilhang verlaufend und mit etwas Sicherheit weitgehend fahrbar. 
Abfahrt teils auf wüsten, extremn steil abfallenden Rüttelpisten."

Man ist wirklich im Nu oben beim Rifugio, fährt dann auf etwa gleicher Höhe bleibend auf einem Single um den Cima Pari und Cima d'Oro und hat einen abwechslungsreiche Abfahrt nach Molina.





Eine Schneeballschlacht war zwischen dem Schieben auch drin 
Die Schneepassage war aber zum Glück auch nur ca. 200, 300 m lang.





Und Aussicht gab's auch mal wieder.





Hier noch einmal ein Bild vom Höhenweg





Wir sind bei Bocca di Giumella allerdings nicht auf den Trail nach Biacesa eingebogen sondern in den 451 welcher direkt nach Molina führt.
Ein vielseitiger Trail, im oberen Teil steil mit viel Geröll, danach wie unsere heimischen Singles auf weichem Waldboden im Wechsel mit felsigen, steinigen Passagen.
Man kann es wirklich sehr schön laufen lassen.





Aber bevor ich die Ladezeit noch weiter erhöhe mache ich jetzt lieber Schluß mit den Bildern 
Ende des Jahres fahren wir hoffentlich noch einmal hin. Und dann als erstes zum 601 und Dalco.
Kann's gar nicht mehr erwarten wieder runterzufahren!


----------



## Snake (25. Mai 2002)

Geniale Bilder, man bekommt Lust auf mehr! Am besten würde mir wahrscheinlich die Tour Rifugio Nino Pernici gefallen, so'n Höhenweg einfach klasse.

Auf der anderen Seite bekomme ich immer mehr Lust, mir einen Freerider zu holen. Den 601 mit meinem Hardtail und nur vorne 80mm Federweg ist schon heftig. Das muss mit mächtig Federweg schon klasse sein!

...aber ich fahr halt so gerne rauf  Klasse Bilder !!


----------



## dave (26. Mai 2002)

Ja, der Höhenweg hat wirklich Spass gemacht! 
Aus dem Grund wollten wir uns eigentlich bei der Auffahrt zum Passo Nota an die Tour "Corno della Marogna" (Nr. 40, Moser Bd. 3) halten.
In Verbindung mit der Abfahrt über Dalco (oder Valle del Singol) wäre es bestimmt eine geniale Tour geworden.

Zitat Moser:
"Von Tremosine führt ein Schotterweg hoch über das Valle San Michele und wird an den freien Hängen schließlich zum Pfad. Dieser zieht in einer sagenhaften Trial-Fahrt mit ständig wechselnden Anforderungen zwischen Felskegel und an steilen Abgründen entlang über den gesamten, wild zerklüfteten Höhenzug bis in den hinteren Tagschluß zum Bocca di Fobia. Nur gelegentlich muss man mit der einen oder anderen kurzen Schiebepassage rechnen. Ein handtuchschmaler, bis auf sehr enge Spitzkehren aber bestens fahrbarer Pfad fällt duch ein gottverlassenenes Tälchen ins obere Valle di Bondo ab und bildet das zweite Trial-Highlight dieser Runde."

Kennt jemand diesen Weg? 
Diese Auffahrt in Kombination mit der Abfahrt über den 102 zum Dalco stelle ich mir wirklich sehr interessant vor.



> Auf der anderen Seite bekomme ich immer mehr Lust, mir einen Freerider zu holen.



Ich habe mir ja jetzt auch ein Freeride-Hardtail zugelegt. Mit Scheibenbremsen und 110 mm Federweg. Zuerst fand ich die aufrechte Geometrie ziemlich ungewohnt. Aber am Garda war ich heilfroh drüber! 
Da habe ich mich auch öfter mal gefragt wie ich wohl mit dem Rocky dort runtergefahren  
Und bergauffahren kann ich mit dem Teil auch besser als befürchtet.

Noch mehr Bilder gibt's übrigens hier auf meiner Page


----------



## Enrgy (27. Mai 2002)

Danke für die Super Bilder! Und noch Panoramapics erstellt! Klasse. Das tut gut, mal wieder aktuelles Material von den Lieblingspisten zu sehn. Aber, ich denke, Nino Pernici "darf" man nicht mehr fahren?? Jaja, die "böhsen Bikerz"!! Hab die Route selber auch schon 2x gefahren. Würd ich auch wieder tun. Die ist echt schön. Und die Sache mit dem Freerider: Die ersten beiden Jahre war ich mit meinem alten CD M800 ungefedert da unterwegs. Incl. 601, Altissimo, Pasubio etc. Geht alles. Nur wenn man sich an ein bischen Komfort gewöhnt hat, will man natürlich keinen Rückschritt mehr machen. Das mit den glatten Passagen muß man leider immer einkalkulieren. Hats nachts mal geregnet, sind die Abfahrten im Schatten noch längere Zeit feucht unterm Laub. Gerade Pianaura, da hats mir mal fast die Kniescheibe zertrümmert. Seitdem fahr ich die Trialabfahrten auch mit Knieschonern. 
Hab jetzt auch meine Fotos im Keller wiederentdeckt. Muß ich "nur noch" einscannen und dann posten...


----------



## spOOky fish (3. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von dave _
> *Ja, der Höhenweg hat wirklich Spass gemacht!
> Aus dem Grund wollten wir uns eigentlich bei der Auffahrt zum Passo Nota an die Tour "Corno della Marogna" (Nr. 40, Moser Bd. 3) halten.
> In Verbindung mit der Abfahrt über Dalco (oder Valle del Singol) wäre es bestimmt eine geniale Tour geworden.
> ...



Moser Bd. 3? hab ich was verpasst? ich denke lago ist bd. 11 +12. klär mich mal einer auf. danke.


----------



## Enrgy (3. Juni 2002)

Stimmt schon, eigentlich sinds nur 2 aktuelle. Zählt man den alten (ersten) mit, kommt man auf 3. Keine Ahnung, was nun genau gemeint war. Evtl. nur ein Tippfehler.


----------



## Snake (3. Juni 2002)

Ich hatte Dich schon mal gefragt, ob Du Touren am Lago d. Valvestino gefahren bist.

Bist Du auch schon einmal am Lago D'Idro oder am Lago d' Iseo gewesen? Bin am Überlegen, ob ich da mal hindüse. 

Danke für Infos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Juni 2002)

@ spooky fish
Der Moser 3 ist der alte, bevor das in Ost und West geteilt wurde. Die Touren sind da z.T. etwas anders und wohl auch nicht so viele drin. Aber mit Moser 11 und 12 bist Du gut bestückt, die Touren kann man ja kombinieren, wie man mag, speziell wenn man sich schon etwas dort unten auskennt!
Viele Grüße


----------



## dave (3. Juni 2002)

> Der Moser 3 ist der alte, bevor das in Ost und West geteilt wurde.



Genau so isses 
Ich hatte mir von nem Bekannten seinen alten Moser ausgeliehen. Da werden 40 Touren, hauptsächlich aus dem Norden und Westen und einige wenige wie Pasubio und 601 aus dem Ostteil beschrieben.


----------



## Fubbes (3. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Snake _
> *Ich hatte Dich schon mal gefragt, ob Du Touren am Lago d. Valvestino gefahren bist.
> 
> Bist Du auch schon einmal am Lago D'Idro oder am Lago d' Iseo gewesen? Bin am Überlegen, ob ich da mal hindüse.
> ...



Moin,

bin an den beiden Seen auf meinem letzten Alpencross vorbei gekommen. Sie machen einen etwas verschlafenen, wenig touristischen Eindruck. Mir gefiel das nicht so besonders. Gute Übernachtungen sind eher Glücksache. Touren kann ich dir da keine nennen.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2002)

So, ich habs endlich geschafft und die ersten Lago-Pics eingescannt. Aufgenommen im September 98 auf der Bocca di Cablone Tour am Idro-See. Hatten nach starkem Gewitter direkt am 1. Tag das ultimative Wetter. War eine der besten Touren ever!!


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2002)

Auffahrt zum Bocca di Cablone


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2002)

Erst schwere Auffahrt geschafft, tolles Panorama auf den Süden des Sees. Im Hintergrund der Mt. Pizzocolo.


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2002)

Da gehts runter...


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2002)

Auf der Abfahrt


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2002)

Am Ende der Abfahrt, nun kommen wieder etliche Hm!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2002)

Am Bocca di Cablone, hier beginnt der beste Teil der Tour mit Panorama zum Idrosee


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2002)

Anfänglich ein paar Serpentinen


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2002)

Ohne Worte


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2002)

Und nochmal...


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2002)

Blick Richtung Nordwesten


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2002)

Idrosee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2002)

Pause für die Gemsen (oder eher für die Reiter...)


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2002)

So, das wars vorerst, weitere folgen!! (Evtl. auch in der neuen Galerie, sonst wirds hier zuviel!)


----------



## dave (6. Juni 2002)

Hi Enrgy,

endlich den Scanner zum Laufen gebracht? 
Schöne Bilder ... komme gleich wieder in Urlaubsstimmung ...
Hast du noch mehr? 
Vielleicht sollten wir einmal in der neuen Gallery ein Album Garda eröffnen!


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juni 2002)

@ dave
Ja, hab ich ja schon geschrieben, daß es sicherlich zuviel wird, wenn ich hier alle Bilder poste. Muß mich mal mit den Möglichkeiten der neuen Galerie befassen. 

Servus!


----------



## dalco (6. Juni 2002)

Ist RICHTIG geil!!

Viel Spaz


----------



## pat (13. Juni 2002)

hi dalco

felsenweg am bastione?   kurzer abendausflug, macht aber viel spass. der erlebniswert ist für die geringe länge recht hoch.  
von der schwierigkeit her aber kein prob, den zu machen, ohne einen fuss abzustellen. besonders für einen mit nem soooo verpflichtenden nickname  
schwierigkeit ist jedoch nicht gleich schönheit. und hier gehts ja um die schönsten trails. und da gehört bastione in seiner kategorie auf jeden fall dazu. 
übrigens, kennst du die kapelle weiter oben am hang? ist auch einen ausflug wert. fahr auf dem forstweg am einstieg zum bastione-felsenweg einfach richtung süden weiter bis zu den stauseedruckleitungen, dann rechts hoch. soweit als man es sich runter zutraut, das bike mit hochnehmen, dann bike verstecken und den rest zu fuss. SUPER AUSSICHT!  
und je nachdem, wie weit du das bike mit raufgenommen hast, wirds dann bergrunter recht herausfordernd (steil).   und anschliessend felsenweg bastione, dann quer durch riva streeten und den abend in der gelateria flora bei eis und kaffee (mit grappa) ausklingen lassen.   
yeah, that's life! wenns doch schon september wär.  

gruss pat  


ps: fällt mir ein, der ultimative pump, bastione bei nacht mit halogen, du wirst staunen, wie sich so profane absätze verändern, wenns dahinter bloss noch ein schwarzes loch hat.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. März 2013)

ups...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (9. März 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ups...



Kramst in der Vergangenheit rum?!  Kann mir vorstellen, das der Weg bei Dunkelheit mehr Kick bringt


----------



## freetourer (10. März 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ups...



Alter Leichenschänder !


----------

